# Underwear under shorts?



## johnlink (Jun 12, 2010)

My understanding is that serious cyclists do not wear underwear under their shorts. Is that correct? I suspect that a more comfortable ride might be had with the right kind of underwear, such as those made by Ergowear shown in the link below. I haven't worn Ergowear underwear, but I do wear Ergowear swimsuits and love the support.

WARNING! This link shows men wearing revealing underwear! If you don't want to see that, don't click the link!
http://www.ergowear.com/index.php?cPath=68_64&osCsid=h1ju4mc8v6stfdkg02djnl0016 

John Link


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

johnlink said:


> My understanding is that serious cyclists do not wear underwear under their shorts. Is that correct? I suspect that a more comfortable ride might be had with the right kind of underwear, such as these: http://www.ergowear.com/index.php?cPath=68_64&osCsid=h1ju4mc8v6stfdkg02djnl0016 I haven't worn Ergowear underwear, but I do wear Ergowear swimsuits and love the support.
> 
> John Link


Boxers, always boxers.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*no, no, no*

No, you do not wear underwear under cycling shorts.

No, you do not wear underwear like that ever -- and if you do, you do not tell strangers about it.

No, you do not post a link like that without warning people.

Sheesh.


----------



## FeydR (May 19, 2010)

I was wondering where I could get a new _stripper_ outfit.

Thanks!






Go comando in the bike shorts. Its how they are designed to work.


----------



## johnlink (Jun 12, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> No, you do not wear underwear like that ever -- and if you do, you do not tell strangers about it.


If a cyclist were to wear that sort of underwear under cycling shorts because of the superior comfort it offered and everyone were to follow the rule you suggest ("do not tell strangers about it") then nobody else could find out something that might be very useful.

John Link


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

johnlink said:


> My understanding is that serious cyclists do not wear underwear under their shorts. Is that correct?


correct


> I suspect that a more comfortable ride might be had with the right kind of underwear, such as these: I haven't worn Ergowear underwear, but I do wear Ergowear swimsuits and love the support.
> 
> John Link


negative ghost rider, not yesterday, today or tomorrow.


----------



## pw9000 (Apr 22, 2009)

MY EYES !!! . . . why did I click that link?!?


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

John - 
Regardless of what the undies look like or fit like, having an extra layer of fabric (especially with seams) inbetween you and your chamios and seat is a bad idea. It limits the amount of movement the shorts have over your skin and creates extra friction in places you don't want friction. 

Bike shorts with a chamios are designed to be worn against the skin, period.

This isn't opinion. This is by design.


----------



## johnlink (Jun 12, 2010)

krisdrum said:


> John -
> Regardless of what the undies look like or fit like, having an extra layer of fabric (especially with seams) inbetween you and your chamios and seat is a bad idea. It limits the amount of movement the shorts have over your skin and creates extra friction in places you don't want friction.
> 
> Bike shorts with a chamios are designed to be worn against the skin, period.


That all makes sense. Thank you.

On the other hand, tights are worn under the shorts, right? And tights do have seams.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

Cycling shorts are designed to be worn w/o underwear - like a lycra swimsuit (you could wear underwear under a Speedo as well, I suppose). 

I'm generally a proponent of the "do what works for you" school of thought. There are people who can comfortably ride a century in jeans with boxers underneath. There are people who spend years searching for the right combo of shorts/saddle/set up that will allow them to ride comfortably. Most of us are in between the two extremes.

So, if you like riding with underwear and it works for you, go right ahead. Be aware that there are those who will ridicule your choice, though, since you are not using the equipment in the manner in which it was intended to be used. To many this will be presumptive evidence of your Fredness. (Of course, riding in lycra cycling shorts in the first place puts you beyond the pale for most of the U.S. population, anyway.)



-------------------------------------------


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

[On the other hand, tights are worn under the shorts, right? And tights do have seams.[/QUOTE]


Ummm, no. And for exactly the reason you state. Tights go OVER shorts.

[edit: I'm talking about unpadded tights, tights with pad are worn instead of, not in addition to, cycling shorts]




-----------------------


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

johnlink said:


> On the other hand, tights are worn under the shorts, right?


No. At least, they're not properly worn under the shorts. They're worn on the outside so that (1) there's less chance of chafing, as already discussed; and (b) if the day warms up, they can be easily removed and stuffed into a jersey pocket.


----------



## johnlink (Jun 12, 2010)

D&MsDad said:


> Tights go OVER shorts.


I'd swear I've seen plenty of cyclists with tights under the shorts.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

johnlink said:


> I'd swear I've seen plenty of cyclists with tights under the shorts.


That's possible. There are plenty of folks who do it wrong.

Or what you may have seen were not tights, but leg warmers. The tops of these are often tucked under the legs of the shorts, to keep them in place.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

Allez Rouge said:


> That's possible. There are plenty of folks who do it wrong.
> 
> Or what you may have seen were not tights, but knee warmers. The tops of these are often tucked under the legs of the shorts, to keep them in place.


They don't tend to stay in place too well on top of them.. this is true. They also only go up about 5" anyway. Full leg warmers would do the same, but look more like tights.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

johnlink said:


> I'd swear I've seen plenty of cyclists with tights under the shorts.


You've probably seen cyclists wearing leg warmers, not tights. Leg warmers only cover your legs, from mid-thigh to ankle. The top of the leg warmer goes under the leg of the shorts. 

Leg warmers allow the rider to adjust to changing temperatures, usually during transition months (Autumn/Spring) when you might need to cover your legs during the morning, but as the day warms you don't need to do so. You can more easily take off leg warmers, and they are less bulky in your jersey pocket once you've removed them (since there are two, instead of one pair of tights, they can go into separate jersey pockets).




--------------------------------------


----------



## johnlink (Jun 12, 2010)

D&MsDad said:


> I'm generally a proponent of the "do what works for you" school of thought.


I'm all for that.



> There are people who can comfortably ride a century in jeans with boxers underneath.


I think that's how I did two centuries when I was in college.



> So, if you like riding with underwear and it works for you, go right ahead. Be aware that there are those who will ridicule your choice, though, since you are not using the equipment in the manner in which it was intended to be used.


But nobody would know unless I tell them, so it's not like I'd be on the road with all the other cyclists pointing at me and laughing.



> To many this will be presumptive evidence of your Fredness. (Of course, riding in lycra cycling shorts in the first place puts you beyond the pale for most of the U.S. population, anyway.)


I have no problem being beyond the pale, even among those beyond the pale.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

dysfunction said:


> Full leg warmers would do the same, but look more like tights.


Eck, I did put knee warmers, didn't I? Meant to say leg warmers. I'll go fix it; thx for the catch.


----------



## johnlink (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes, it is entirely possible that what I thought were tights were actually leg warmers.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

johnlink said:


> I have no problem being beyond the pale, even among those beyond the pale.



I like the way you think.



---------------------------------


----------



## johnlink (Jun 12, 2010)

D&MsDad said:


> I like the way you think.
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------


For my line of work (Feldenkrais practitioner), it helps a lot.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks. I love clicking a link to a bunch of banana hammocks while in the office...


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

johnlink said:


> *But nobody would know unless I tell them, so it's not like I'd be on the road with all the other cyclists pointing at me and laughing.*
> .


Yes they would know. If you are riding behind someone who is wearing underwear under lycra shorts, it is apparent.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> Thanks. I love clicking a link to a bunch of banana hammocks while in the office...


Especially when one of you co-workers can see your computer screen.  (My assistant walked into my office just as I clicked on the link).


----------



## johnlink (Jun 12, 2010)

OK,OK! I've edited my original post to add a warning for anyone upset by seeing pictures of men wearing underwear, even though my original post did clearly indicate the link referred to underwear (although it didn't say that there would be pictures of men _wearing_ the underwear).


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

JCavilia said:


> No, you do not post a link like that without warning people.


+ infinity.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

JCavilia said:


> No, you do not wear underwear like that ever -- and if you do, you do not tell strangers about it.
> 
> No, you do not post a link like that without warning people.
> 
> Sheesh.


+ infinity +1


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

johnlink said:


> OK,OK! I've edited my original post to add a warning for anyone upset by seeing pictures of men wearing underwear, even though my original post did clearly indicate the link referred to underwear (although it didn't say that there would be pictures of men _wearing_ the underwear).


I don't tend to stare at full junk slings. Nor do I shop based upon those photos.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Underwear is one thing, those are "sumthin else."


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

Wear "tighty whiteys" over your shorts...be a trend setter...sheesh...


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

...if only I could get a bannana hammock in a british flag print.... that would really freek out the neighbors when I go swimming in the backyard pool....


----------



## johnlink (Jun 12, 2010)

Doug B said:


> ...if only I could get a bannana hammock in a british flag print.... that would really freek out the neighbors when I go swimming in the backyard pool....


I bet someone makes such a thing. Google is your friend!


----------



## MPov (Oct 22, 2010)

I think I need to find a new sport.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

Ride nekkid...screw shorts...


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

MarkS said:


> Yes they would know. If you are riding behind someone who is wearing underwear under lycra shorts, it is apparent.


It looks funny :lol:


----------



## Rob_P (Jul 3, 2010)

johnlink said:


> OK,OK! I've edited my original post to add a warning for anyone upset by seeing pictures of men wearing underwear.


Have you? I didn't get the memo...


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*You've got to be messing with people here*



johnlink said:


> OK,OK! I've edited my original post to add a warning for anyone upset by seeing pictures of men wearing underwear, even though my original post did clearly indicate the link referred to underwear (although it didn't say that there would be pictures of men _wearing_ the underwear).


This must be some kind of tone-deaf joke. You can't be as clueless as you are sounding. 

Those weren't simply pictures of "men wearing underwear," and you must understand why it bothered some people see what popped up when they clicked that link. 

I'm neither a prude nor a homophobe. People can look at whatever they want, as far as I'm concerned. But you don't have a right to make stuff like that appear on somebody's computer screen when they're not expecting it and don't want it.

And if you edited your original post, you did it wrong and it didn't take. You might want to try again.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

Panty lines can be/are sexy...why not mantylines...???


----------



## johnlink (Jun 12, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> This must be some kind of tone-deaf joke. You can't be as clueless as you are sounding.
> 
> Those weren't simply pictures of "men wearing underwear,"


Then what were they?



> and you must understand why it bothered some people see what popped up when they clicked that link.


I understand that people can get bothered by whatever bothers them.



> I'm neither a prude nor a homophobe.


Finally we're getting to the bottom of what all the fuss is about.



> People can look at whatever they want, as far as I'm concerned. But you don't have a right to make stuff like that appear on somebody's computer screen when they're not expecting it and don't want it.


What were you expecting to see, given my original post? Perhaps pictures of underwear on the shelves at Macy's?



> And if you edited your original post, you did it wrong and it didn't take. You might want to try again.


It's done.


----------



## johnlink (Jun 12, 2010)

Rob_P said:


> Have you? I didn't get the memo...


I thought I had, but I guess I didn't do it correctly.


----------



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

How about these?

http://handerpants.com/


----------



## johnlink (Jun 12, 2010)

SM-Rider said:


> How about these?
> 
> http://handerpants.com/


Wow! Thank you for posting that. I'm going to share it on facebook.

But don't you think you should have included a warning with your link? Some people might be offended by what you're making appear on their screen.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

johnlink said:


> But don't you think you should have included a warning with your link? Some people might be offended by what you're making appear on their screen.


gimme a break


----------



## bds3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Is this whole thread a joke? Worse than the fact that you would consider wearing those underwear, presumably under your clothes, is that you said you DO wear their swimsuits, presumably in public. You love the support? You mean you love showing off your junk? That website isn't "men wearing men's underwear" as you said; that's a bunch of dudes with chubbies in thongs.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

bds3 said:


> Is this whole thread a joke? Worse than the fact that you would consider wearing those underwear, presumably under your clothes, is that you said you DO wear their swimsuits, presumably in public. You love the support? You mean you love showing off your junk? That website isn't "men wearing men's underwear" as you said; that's a bunch of dudes with chubbies in thongs.


Good thing I swallowed my coffee before I read that. Otherwise, you'd owe me a new keyboard.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

johnlink said:


> I'd swear I've seen plenty of cyclists with tights under the shorts.


maybe you are talking about leg warmers? 

those go under the shorts but are not up to the chamois padding are only cover your legs.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Salsa_Lover said:


> maybe you are talking about leg warmers?
> 
> those go under the shorts but are not up to the chamois padding are only cover your legs.


Yes, SL, as mentioned by several responders and discussed at length almost a week ago. But perhaps it bears repeating ;-)


----------



## Brian_D (Sep 28, 2010)

m_s said:


> Underwear is one thing, those are "sumthin else."


Ahhh hahahahahahaha


----------



## johnlink (Jun 12, 2010)

I just started a new thread entitled "Up, down, or sideways?" about how to wear cycling shorts. I hope that all of you who participated in this thread will also do so in the new one. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=234719

John Link


----------

